# Supreme Court Buildings



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

The Dutch "Hoge Raad der Nederlanden" in the Hague is actually surprisingly unmonumental


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Concrete Stereo said:


> The Dutch "Hoge Raad der Nederlanden" in the Hague is actually surprisingly unmonumental


Couldn't they find a better building? I saw scores of these when I visited Amsterdam.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Seems like supreme court buildngs arn't that grand, the high court of the UK is much better looking.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Seems like supreme court buildngs arn't that grand, the high court of the UK is much better looking.


Funny you should say that, because from the posted pictures the UK high court was the one that seemed the most underwhelming imo. 

The Supreme Court of the Russian Federation is beautiful.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ighartline/2697424783/sizes/l/


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

victorian supreme court melbourne. formally australia's high court

all pics by The Collector
The next three down show the Law Courts, William Street (Lonsdale Street to Little Bourke Street), designed for the Public Works Office by architects Smith and Johnson.
Foundations were built during 1874-5, and the buildings during 1877-84.































































Three more from Lonsdale Street.


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Corte di Cassazione (Supreme Court) in Rome*

Best known as the _Palazzaccio_ or "Ugly Big Palace" due to its harsh lines and overload decoration, today it is the location of the Supreme Court of Appeals. It was built by Guglielmo Calderini as the Ministry of Justice between 1888 and 1910 in giant blocks of travertine stone, which caused staticity problems. 

If you ask romans, they consider the Palazzaccio some sort of white bulk of shit landed by chance on the banks of river Tiber.


----------



## PakNorway (May 15, 2008)

*Supreme Court of Norway*

You can see pictures of the Norwegian Supreme Court on the link below:

http://home.online.no/~hestb/Hoyesterett.html

I don't know how to paste those pictures here.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Brussels, Supreme Court of Belgium*

The Belgian Supreme Court in Brussels is situated in a modest 19-century building in the city center. It's a discrete facade, like the Court itselfs...









(pic: Wikipedia - BEN2)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

PakNorway said:


> You can see pictures of the Norwegian Supreme Court on the link below:
> 
> http://home.online.no/~hestb/Hoyesterett.html
> 
> I don't know how to paste those pictures here.


^^


----------



## PakNorway (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Benonie


----------



## Elevadores Atlas (Jul 4, 2006)

*Brazilian Federal Supreme Court or Supremo Tribunal Federal*

At Praça dos Três Poderes in Brasilia
Evening ending


















At Night









Inside


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

Suprema Corte de Chile



























What the square will look like after the construction of underground parking


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Looking/Up said:


> Funny you should say that, because from the posted pictures the UK high court was the one that seemed the most underwhelming imo.


Posted picture was of the supreme court, its pretty but small. The high court is something more impressive

http://www.flickr.com/photos/antmoose/13885702/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/snuffy/112404579/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/snuffy/18849361/

inside

http://www.flickr.com/photos/veronika23/1390490959/sizes/l/


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Very beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

> If you ask romans, they consider the Palazzaccio some sort of white bulk of shit landed by chance on the banks of river Tiber.


That is unfortunate. I think it quite beautiful.



> *United States Supreme Court Building*
> 
> The Supreme Court Building is located at 1 First Street, NE (across the street from the Capitol) and was designed by architect Cass Gilbert. It rises four stories (92 feet) above ground. The cornerstone was laid on October 13, 1932 and construction completed in 1935, having cost $9.74 million, $94,000 under budget. "The building was designed on a scale in keeping with the importance and dignity of the Court and the Judiciary as a coequal, independent branch of the United States Government, and as a symbol of 'the national ideal of justice in the highest sphere of activity."
> 
> ...




























*Supreme Court of California*


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't understand why the Romans dislike the cities Supreme Court building it looks great.In fact now that I see it in pictures I really like it alot. I would dare to say that it is one of the most monumental buildings in Rome.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Caravaggio said:


> I don't understand why the Romans dislike the cities Supreme Court building it looks great.In fact now that I see it in pictures I really like it alot. I would dare to say that it is *one of the most monumental buildings in Rome*.


I definitely share your view. I find the Palazzaccio outstanding too.

I'll try to explain.

1) Vincenzo Zanardelli, minister of Justice back in the 1880s was a surprisingly modern and experienced man of law. He issued the most enhanced code of criminal law of his age in 1889 - the first code of penal law of a big european country abolishing death penalty - to the point that it was also adopted in his structure by the republic of Turkey in the 1920s.
Zanardelli was a modern statesman who served as a prime minister for a brief period. He badly wanted the new Ministry of Justice to physically embody the equality of citizens and the universality of law in a secular state.

Did I say secular? Now some may dislike that secular landmark so close to the Vatican. Such an ideological dislike - suitably disguised - has turned into a common aesthetical prejudice.

2) The style is overload actually. Which barely fits to the sober classicity of most architectures of Rome, even those of barock age. 

3) Many romans are cynical and very conservative from an artistical point of view.They believe Art is dead around the year 1800. As far as no new Michelangelo or Bernini is back, they will underrate anything being built under the roman sky - Newborn Zaha Hadid's MAXXI museum of art of the 21st century gained old-fashioned negative criticism.
It's not a matter of taste: rather a matter of lack of training in modern and contemporary art - which is still well represented in Rome.
Yet once you give hem a reason to be proud of contemporary manufacts, they stard nodding and admit: "Sure, this building deserves a city like Rome".

I'm confident: romans have recently come to realise that the Vittoriano is a great monument. One day they will acknowledge the beauty of the Palazzaccio - which is both a derogative as well as a familiar way to appeal the Supreme Court.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

next page


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

next page


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

*Tribunal Supremo de Madrid*SPAIN 
*Suprem court of Spain *


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

From Flickr


----------



## the Ludovico center (Jun 12, 2009)

Benonie said:


> The Belgian Supreme Court in Brussels is situated in a modest 19-century building in the city center. It's a discrete facade, like the Court itselfs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?

I thought this was the highest (= supreme) court in Belgium (Hof van Cassatie):


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Suprema Corte de Justicia de la Nación (MEXICO)


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Palazzo della Corte di Cassazione, Rome


----------



## cachen (Feb 25, 2008)

Ali'iolani Hale, Hawai'i Supreme Court










Washington Supreme Court


----------



## Generacion del 80 (Feb 13, 2013)

Supreme Court of Argentina in Buenos Aires:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Supreme Court of Indonesia, Jakarta:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Swedish supreme court, housed in the Bonde Palace built 1662-1667

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonde_Palace


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Supreme Court of Ukraine
The Court was originally established on March 11, 1923. 








^^the first buiding of the Court

Supreme Court of Ukraine moved into the Klovsky Palace in 2009.
The Baroque building was constructed between 1752 and 1756 with funds provided by Kyiv Pechersk Lavra.








































































http://news.tochka.net/80651-klovskiy-dvorets-arkhitektura-kotoraya-zastavlyaet-ulybatsya-foto/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

High Court of Australia (Canberra, Australia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8392079362/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/proimos/6769096715/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

tommolo said:


>


This is a building fitting to the opulence and magnitude of the Roman tradition. 

In fact, it looks as if it comes straight out of a painting in this picture. 

Grand, imposing, massive, regal... these are words that describe this beautiful building.


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

*The humble Supreme Court of the Philippines*


----------



## hmelissa (Aug 5, 2013)

What a majestic building in Canada. It's beautiful. It really looks like a court.


----------



## De Klauw (Apr 20, 2006)

The Brussels Palace of Justice:

Most likely the largest building in this tread. It's also the largest building of the 19th century. It's actually a wet dream of the megalomanian king Leopold II. 







































It's the seat of the Hof van Cassatie (_Court of Cassation_) which is the highest normal court. There is also the Grondwettelijk Hof (Constitutional Court) but that's not a real court, it's only almost invisible for the public.


----------



## Riley1066 (Mar 7, 2013)

New York State Court of Appeals in the capital Albany. (the Highest Court in NYS)


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Again, *Indonesia *.


Correction: Indonesian Supreme Court by Joe Mud, on Flickr


----------



## Tolbert (Jan 5, 2012)

The *Federal Constitutional Court* (German: _Bundesverfassungsgericht_, or _BVerfG_) is a supreme constitutional court established by the constitution or Basic Law of Germany. Since its inception with the beginning of the Federal Republic of Germany, the court has been located in the city of Karlsruhe—intentionally distanced from the other federal institutions in Berlin (earlier in Bonn) and other cities.
The main task of the court is judicial review, and it may declare legislation unconstitutional, thus rendering them ineffective. In this respect, it is similar to other supreme courts with judicial review powers, like the Supreme Court of the United States; yet the Court possesses a number of additional powers, and is regarded as among the most interventionist and powerful national courts in the world. Unlike other supreme courts, the constitutional court is not an integral stage of the judicial or appeals process (aside from in cases concerning constitutional or public international law), and does not serve as a regular appellate court from lower courts or the Federal Supreme Courts on any violation of federal laws.
The court's jurisdiction is focused on constitutional issues and the compliance of all governmental institution with the constitution. Constitutional amendments or changes passed by the Parliament are subject to its judicial review, since they have to be compatible with the most basic principles of the _Grundgesetz_ (per the 'eternity clause'[note 1]).
The court's practice of enormous constitutional control frequency on the one hand, and the continuity in judicial restraint and political revision on the other hand, have created a unique defender of the _Grundgesetz_ since World War II and given it a significant role in Germany's modern democracy.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Constitutional_Court_of_Germany



The *Federal Court of Justice of Germany* (German: _*Bundesgerichtshof*_, *BGH*) in Karlsruhe is the highest court in the system of ordinary jurisdiction (_ordentliche Gerichtsbarkeit_) in Germany. It is the supreme court (court of last resort) in all matters of criminal and private law. A decision handed down by the BGH can only be reversed by the Federal Constitutional Court of Germany in rare cases when the Constitutional Court rules on constitutionality (compatibility with the Basic Law for the Federal Republic of Germany).









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Court_of_Justice_of_Germany



The *Federal Administrative Court* (_Bundesverwaltungsgericht_) is one of the five federal supreme courts of Germany. It is the court of the last resort for generally all cases of administrative law, mainly disputes between citizens and the state. It hears appeals from the _Oberverwaltungsgerichte_, or Superior Administrative Courts, which, in turn, are the courts of appeals for decisions of the _Verwaltungsgerichte_ (Administrative Courts).
However, cases concerning social security law belong to the jurisdiction of the _Sozialgerichte_ (Social Courts) with the Bundessozialgericht as federal court of appeals, and cases of tax and customs law are decided by the _Finanzgerichte_ (Finance Courts), and, ultimately, by the Bundesfinanzhof.
The _Bundesverwaltungsgericht_ has its seat at the former Reichsgericht (Imperial Court of Justice) building in Leipzig.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Administrative_Court_of_Germany



The *Federal Social Court* (_Bundessozialgericht_) is the German federal court of appeals for social security cases, mainly cases concerning the public health insurance, long-term care insurance, pension insurance and occupational accident insurance schemes. Trial courts for these cases are the _Sozialgerichte_ (Social Courts). Appeals against decisions of these courts are heard by the _Landessozialgerichte_ (Superior State Social Courts), before the cases may wind up at the _Bundessozialgericht_.
The _Bundessozialgericht_ is located in the city of Kassel.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundessozialgericht


The *Federal Finance Court* (_Bundesfinanzhof_) is one of five federal supreme courts of Germany. It is the federal court which is in charge of matters of tax and customs, which are previously sued to the subordinate instance, namely the Finance Courts and which are contested after that.
The _Federal Finance Court_ was established in 1950 (succeeding the supreme Finance Court of German Reich - _Reichsfinanzhof_ - established in 1918). It is seated in Munich.









http://polpix.sueddeutsche.com/bild...x860/bundesfinanzhof-steuer-muenchen-lohn.jpg


----------



## Angruela (Aug 27, 2013)

For post-war times it's an exceptional beauty actually, I'd say.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish we had some more beautiful courthouses in The Netherlands. It would make my work much more interesting.


----------

